# LiveCD nie wykrywa karty sieciowej

## balker

Witam,

mam problem dotyczacy karty sieciowej. Po odpaleniu LiveCD Gentoo wogóle nie widzi anie jednej mojej karty sieciowej (laptop z zintgrowaną kartą LAN i WLAN (aby wlaczyc karte WLAN trzeba wciskąc specjalny przycisk obok klawiatury, na ktory gentoo nie reaguje)). Jedyne co zauważylem podczas uruchamiania Gentoo to komunikat: 'No network devices found'.

Po wydaniu polecenia ifconfig system wyswietla tylko urzadzenie o nazwie 'lo', nie ma zadnego 'eth'.

Chciałbym się dowiedziec, jak wlączyc ta zwykla karte sieciowa, aby moc sobie spokojnie odpalic 'emerge system'. Bo z wyszukiwaniem konkretnych plikow potrzebnych do instalacji to nie ma glebszego sensu.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------

## SlashBeast

ifconfig -a.

odpal net-setup i skonfiguruj sieć.

----------

## balker

Dzieki, ale ifconfig -a, daje takie same rezultaty jak zwykłe ifconfig, czyli wyświetla samo 'lo':

```
livecd root # ifconifg -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3479 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3479 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

natomiast po wpisaniu polecenia 'lspci' otrzymuje nastepujący listing:

```
livecd root # lspci

...

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

0a:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

po wydaniu polecenia dmesg | grep -i eth:

```
livecd root # dmesg | grep -i eth:

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at (...), (...), IRQ 19

eth0: Identified 8139 chip type `RTL-8100/8139D`

 <6>8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
```

Wydanie polecenia: ifconfig eth0 kończy się anstepującym rezultatem.

```
livecd root # ifocnifg eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

Chciałbym się dozwiedzieć (mam nadzidzieję, że przytoczone listingi się przydadzą), jak mogę uruchomić karte sieciową używając LiveCD i nie instalując wcześniej gentoo (chcę uruchomic karte sieciową, aby podczas instalacj ze stage1 móc urchomic eth0).

----------

## Bialy

Jesli chcesz uruchomic karte WLAN to musisz zemergowac (lub szybciej sciagnac) madwifi-ng i madwifi-ng-tools oraz skonfigurowac jaderko.

----------

## balker

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jesli chcesz uruchomic karte WLAN to musisz zemergowac (lub szybciej sciagnac) madwifi-ng i madwifi-ng-tools oraz skonfigurowac jaderko.

 

Mógłbyś podać jakiś link do jakiegoś artykułu odnośnie konfiguracji i kompilacji tego?

Chociaż w zasadzie nie ma dla mnie znaczenia jaka karta zostanie uruchomiona, czy WLAN, czy LAN. Chce odpalić którąkolwiek kartę, aby móc sobie 'emerge system' odpalić. Wie ktoś jak mogę to w tym wypadku zrobić?

----------

## Bialy

Prosciej bedzie odpalic eth0. Dziwi mnie ze system sam nie zaladowal sterownikow do tego Realtek'a.

Nie masz tej karty wylaczonej w Bios'ie?

----------

## balker

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Prosciej bedzie odpalic eth0. Dziwi mnie ze system sam nie zaladowal sterownikow do tego Realtek'a.
> 
> Nie masz tej karty wylaczonej w Bios'ie?

 

Nie, karta LAN jest włączona, podobnie jak i karta WLAN. 

Nie wiem czy o to Ci chodzi (jestem amatorem w świecie Linuksa) ale po wydaniu polecenia: 'lsmod |grep 8139too', wyświetla sie moduł '8139too'. 

Gdzieś wyczytałem (http://doc.pld-linux.tares.one.pl/siec_ethernet.html, w sumie PLD, ale też Linux ;D), że należałoby w pliku konfiguracyjnym przypisac alias eth0 do 8139too, ale jak to zrobic na płycie LiveCD? (chyba, żeby wypalić płyte z plikiem skonfigurowanym na gotowo, o ile sie da)

----------

## mbar

Sprawdź jeszcze, czy zadziała to livecd:

http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/

(z niego też można zainstalować gentoo).

Być może udev zmienia eth0 na eth z innym numerem, sam się na to nadziałem (i to właśnie jakoś z realtekiem, dmesg pokazywał eth0, a karta była pod eth2, mimo że jedyna w kompie).

----------

## krzysio

mam laptopa hp nx6110 - u mnie też po wystartowaniu z płyty LiveCD nie ma net-u.

identycznie po wydaniu komendy ifconfig - pokazuje tylko Local Loopback.

w moim przypadku , mam kartę Broadcom 440x.

ja radzę sobie w ten sposób :

w celu załadowania modułu bc44 - modprobe bc44

następnie - net-setup i "z palca" wpisuję IP , bramę , DNS  itp. bo mimo że w mojej sieci jest serwer DHCP to "automat" nie działa.

najważniejsze że po tych zabiegach jest wszystko O.K.

piszesz że masz załadowany moduł 8139too - moja rada jest taka: załaduj jeszcze 8139cp - powinno pomóc.

----------

## maxim.251

Ja proponował bym użycie płytki z LiveDvd. Bo tam jest więcej sterowników wstawionych a konfiguracja karty wifi lub lan jest znacznie prostsza.

 Ja też się na samym początku nadziałem na ten problem. Nie miałem kompletnie neta a porady na wiki nie pomagały, i tylko i wyłącznie że prawdopodobnie moduł do tych kart nie był załadowany.  Moduł o nazwie "8200 coś tam" nie działa na niektórych raltekach. U mnie sterownik był o całkiem innej nazwie rtl9k czy jakoś tak.

----------

## Garrappachc

LiveDVD? oO

----------

## Bialy

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Ja proponował bym użycie płytki z LiveDvd. Bo tam jest więcej sterowników wstawionych a konfiguracja karty wifi lub lan jest znacznie prostsza.
> 
>  Ja też się na samym początku nadziałem na ten problem. Nie miałem kompletnie neta a porady na wiki nie pomagały, i tylko i wyłącznie że prawdopodobnie moduł do tych kart nie był załadowany.  Moduł o nazwie "8200 coś tam" nie działa na niektórych raltekach. U mnie sterownik był o całkiem innej nazwie rtl9k czy jakoś tak.

 A widział datę  :Question: 

----------

